# Hechtbesatz für die Katz?



## muddyliz (7. Oktober 2014)

http://www.spiegel.de/wissenschaft/...nibalismus-unter-jungen-fischen-a-995861.html


----------



## RayZero (7. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Hechtbesatz für die Katz?*

Sehr interessant.
Das Hechte Kannibalen sind ist ja bekannt - aber schon ab einer Größe von 3cm |bigeyes ... krass


----------



## joedreck (7. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Hechtbesatz für die Katz?*

und ich tu alles um die Hechte aus meinem 1000qm Teich zu bekommen. Letztes Jahr insg drei entnommen (93/80/63) und letztes we wieder einen mit 58cm erwischt.


----------



## Allrounder27 (7. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Hechtbesatz für die Katz?*

Die Studie (oder eine sehr ähnliche von Arlinghaus) ist schon 2-3 Jahre alt. Dort wurde gesagt, das es nichts bringt gezüchtete Hechte in ein Gewässer mit gesundem Hechtbestand zu besetzen, da die gezüchteten Hechte den angestammten unterlegen sind und verdrängt (gefressen) werden.

Nunja, ob es so sinnvoll ist in einem Gewässer mit gesundem Bestand X noch mehr Fische X zu besetzen ist schon einmal fraglich und damit auch der Sinn von der Studie.


----------



## Laserbeak (7. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Hechtbesatz für die Katz?*

Gott sei Dank, es hat einer gemerkt !
Ich denke, damit ist alles gesagt. Man muss auch einmal zwischen den Zeilen lesen und nicht alles kritiklos hinnehmen. Ich bewirtschafte selber ein Gewässer mit einem guten Hechtbestand. Ich nenne es am liebsten einen gesunden Bestand, weil ich möchte, dass ein naturnahes Gewässer bestehen bleibt. Und das ist bei einem Gewässer, welches beangelt wird schon eine Herausforderung. Deswegen besetze ich selber Hechte nur in geringer Menge und in bestimmter Größe, um die genetische Vielfalt zu erhalten. Und genau aus diesem Grund kaufe ich diese Besatzhechte bei verschiedenen Züchtern. Nicht die Menge macht es, sondern hier muss der Besatz auf das Gewässer abgestimmt werden.
Was ich damnit sagen will?
So eine Studie mag für Gewässer A zutreffen. Aber trifft sie auch auf Gewässer B zu ?
Fachwissen, Erfahrung und Erfahrungsaustausch sind aus meiner Sicht besonders wichtig.
Genug geredet, was meint Ihr dazu ??


----------



## Ossipeter (7. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Hechtbesatz für die Katz?*

Bin voll deiner Meinung. Kannibalismus unter Raubfischen ist immer gegeben. Barsch- und Zanderartige haben eine Brutpflege und verscheuchen Eindringlinge, was andere nicht machen.


----------



## phirania (7. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Hechtbesatz für die Katz?*



Ossipeter schrieb:


> Bin voll deiner Meinung. Kannibalismus unter Raubfischen ist immer gegeben. Barsch- und Zanderartige haben eine Brutpflege und verscheuchen Eindringlinge, was andere nicht machen.



Hast die Grundeln vergessen,bewachen auch die Brut...


----------



## Sneep (7. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Hechtbesatz für die Katz?*

Hallo,

Da hätte es keiner wissenschaftlichen Untersuchung bedurft. Es hätte gereicht meine Postings zu dem Thema zu lesen aber macht ja keiner.

Das ist das gleiche, als wenn ich in einen 20-Liter-Eimer voll mit Trinkwasser noch 3 Liter Jauche dazuschütte. 

Es sind immer noch nur 20 Liter im Eimer, aber kein Trinkwasser mehr.

Beim Hecht ist nur Besatz mit Brut und nur dann wenn die Fortpflanzung gestört ist, sinnvoll. Das ist zum Beispiel bei Talsperren mit ihren wechselnden Wasserständen der Fall.
Ansonsten lasse ich meine Finger vom Hecht. Wenn ich Hechte fördern will, sollte ich Rotaugen fördern.

Dazu brauchen sich die Fische aber gar nicht fressen. Es reicht, wenn nicht genügend Lebensraum vorhanden ist, siehe Bachforelle.

In aller Regel leben die Fische, die das Gewässer maximal erthalten kann auch bereits im Gewässer. Besatz bedeutet nur, dass mehr eigener Nachwuchs nicht das Erwachsenenalter erreicht. An der maximalen Bestandsdichte ändert sich nichts.

Das geht nur mit der Brechstange. Wenn ich einen Baggersee mit fangfähigen Karpfen oder Schleien voll haue habe ich selbstverständlich für lange Zeit deren Bestand erhöht. 
Die Fische können auch nicht ausweichen.
Dann geht das aber über Rückgänge bei anderen Arten.

@ Laserbeak

Ich sehe keinen Grund, weshalb das Ergebnis der Untersuchung nur auf einen Teil der Gewässer zutreffen soll. Gibt es in den andern Gewässern nur vegane Hechte?

Glückwunsch zu  deinem "gesunden" Hechtbestand. 

Was Hecht "in kleinen Mengen" und was "bestimmte Größen" sind bleibt leider im Dunklen.

Du bist um die genetische Vielfallt besorgt? Und das bei einem gesunden Bestand mit einigen hunderttausend Eiern pro Tier?
Diese Sorge ist wahrlich unbegründet!

Ziel der Hege muss es sein einen an das Gewässer angepassten möglichst autochthonen Hechtstamm zu erhalten. 
Das ist nicht  immer möglich aber du suchst ja ganz gezielt Hechte die genetisch nicht angepasst sind.

Ein Satzhecht aus der Weichsel ist dem Nachkommen aus deinem See nicht gewachsen, auch seine Nachkommen nicht. 

Inzucht ist kein Thema, was du durch deine Maßnahme erreichst, ist ein Hechbestand, der zunehmend seine Anpassung an das Gewässer verliert.

Selbst beim Lachs, der ja völlig verschwunden war, arbeitet man immer nur mit einem Stamm und zwar mit dem, der dem erloschenen Lachs in einem bestimmten Gewässer am nächsten kommt. 

Da ist ein genetischer Mischmasch das, was man mit allen Mitteln verhindern will. Wird ein Ätran aus Schweden in einem Flusssystem mit Loire-Allier aus Frankreich gefangen, wird der gar nicht erst abgestreift.

Diese Praxis der Blutauffrischung bei deinen Hechten würde ich an deiner Stelle überdenken.

SneEp


----------



## Bobster (8. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Hechtbesatz für die Katz?*

Immer wieder erfrischend und lehrreich.
 Eine Freude Deine auf Fachwissen beruhenden
 Ausführungen zu lesen.



Sneep schrieb:


> Hallo,
> Beim Hecht ist nur Besatz mit Brut und nur dann wenn die Fortpflanzung gestört ist, sinnvoll. Das ist zum Beispiel bei Talsperren mit ihren wechselnden Wasserständen der Fall.
> Ansonsten lasse ich meine Finger vom Hecht. *Wenn ich Hechte fördern will, sollte ich Rotaugen fördern.
> *SneEp


 
 Besser und verständlicher hätte man es auch nicht schreiben können. Bei uns z.B., in den Talsperren des Ruhrverbandes,
 hat sich nun schon seit einigen Jahren die Renke als Hauptfutterfisch des Hechtes in einer selbsterhaltenden Population etabliert.
 Hechte werden schon seit Jahren nicht mehr besetzt.
 Die Fänge gehen kontinuierlich zurück. Die Durchschnittsgröße der gefangenen Hechte ist stetig gestiegen. M.M.n. (als Laie :q) hat sich aber nun ein dem Gewässer angepasster, gesunder Hechtbestand entwickelt.
 Und das ist auch gut so....:m

 Wunschdenken des Anglers, z.B. viele "Küchenhechte" und die Realität eines "gesunden" Bestandes am TOP-Predator
 des Gewässers, liegt natürlich nicht auf einer Linie.


----------



## Thomas9904 (8. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Hechtbesatz für die Katz?*

Da können zurückgehende Fänge aber auch dran liegen, dass umherziehende Freiwasser(Renken)Hechte schwieriger zu fangen sind als "Rotaugenhechte".

In meinen Augen muss das nicht bedeuten, dass die Hechte weniger wurden, weil Angler weniger Hechte fangen.

Die Frage in den Talsperren dürfte eher sein, ob die Hechte (Wasserstandsschwankungen etc.) genug sichere Laichplätze und für den Nachwuchs geeignete Habitate aufweisen, bis die groß genug sind zum Renkenjagen...

Sonst wäre natürlich - so man weiterhin Hechte im Wasser möchte - zu überlegen, ob man nachhelfen müsste mit Besatz, wenn geeignete Laich/Aufwuchsplätze fehlen..

Bei künstlichen Gewässern ist das sicher schwieriger mit genügend produktiven Laich/Aufwuchsplätzen wie in natürlichen oder wenigstens einigermaßen naturnahen Gewässern.


----------



## Dennis Knoll (8. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Hechtbesatz für die Katz?*

Irgendwie war ich auch gerade ein wenig Verwundert über den Artikel.
Selbst meiner Freundin war dies bewusst.

Wie auch immer @Sneep einen tollen Beitrag dazu geliefert, schöne Sache


----------



## Gardenfly (8. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Hechtbesatz für die Katz?*

Ich rede mir im Verein auch immer den Mund fusselig um zu Überzeugen das Hechtbesatz sinnlos ist-das Geld in Anlage von Flachwasserzonen besser angelegt ist.
So langsam kommen einige dahinter,bei einigen ist leider noch die Forellenteichmentalität im Kopf -was gefangen wurde kann man nachsetzen.
Und wehe man besetzt Weissfisch-gerade die Hechtangler maulen.
Das mit der Blutauffrischung ist auch gerne als Argument für Zusatzbesatz -nur Fische sind nicht so genetisch eingeschränkt wie Menschen.


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 136077 (8. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Hechtbesatz für die Katz?*

Also ich wäre froh, wenn am See (19ha) mal neue Hechte besetzt werden. Es wird bisher mit Weissfisch besetzt, was ja auch Sinn macht, nur es gibt doch recht viele Entnahmen von Hecht (offiziell ca. 80 / Jahr), wobei viel ist es eigentlich nicht wirklich wenn man überlegt, das fangen andere alleine in einem Jahr an anderen Gewässern. Ich selbst fische selten am See, sondern meist nebenan an einem Bach. Jedes Mal als ich da andere Angler am See sah oder mit denen gesprochen hab haben die abgeschneidert....ein gutes Hechtgewässer sieht anders aus und der Weissfischbestand alleine scheint nicht unbedingt förderlich zu sein.

Besatz von Weissfisch + Hecht wäre doch sicher sinnvoller. Hat der Hecht genug Nahrung wird er sich auch sicherlich nicht auf seine Artgenossen spezialisieren.


----------



## Naturliebhaber (8. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Hechtbesatz für die Katz?*

Ich denke, dass der Entnahmedruck ganz wesentlich für die Entscheidung ist, ob besetzt werden sollte.

Beispiel aus meinem Verein: Bewirtschaftung von 4km mittlerem Fließgewässer, Hecht freigegeben von August-Dezember, Entnahmelimit 1 Hecht pro Woche.

Selbst unter diesen restriktiven Bedingungen werden pro Jahr ca. 300 Hechte entnommen. Ohne Besatz wäre der Bestand innerhalb weniger Jahre platt.

Es gibt ein anschauliches Beispiel aus meiner Heimatgegend in der Lausitz: Dort fließt die Neiße (Grenzfluss zwischen Deutschland und Polen). Relativ dünn besiedelt, aber einige passionierte Hecht-Kochtopfangler unterwegs. Seit der Wende kein Hecht-Besatz mehr. Der Bestand ist komplett am Boden.

Die Problematik der mangelnden Laichgründe kommt dann ggf. noch dazu.


----------



## Bobster (8. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Hechtbesatz für die Katz?*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Da können zurückgehende Fänge aber auch dran liegen, dass umherziehende Freiwasser(Renken)Hechte schwieriger zu fangen sind als "Rotaugenhechte".


 Das zumindest meinte ich mit dem Gewässer angepassten
 Bestand und die damit verbundenen Standorte des Hechtbestandes bzw. dessen Futterfische.


----------



## Bobster (8. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Hechtbesatz für die Katz?*

...jetzt bloß keine C&R Debatte starten :q

Aber.....

Wenn ich mir so das Posting von *Naturliebhaber* durchlese,
sehe ich da für mich aber doch schon sehr große Parallelen in Bezug auf Bestandsdichte.

Biologie und Habitatverständniss vorausgesetzt,
kann es nicht unter jedem Busch oder alle 100 Meter einen Meterhecht geben.
Das mag bei den 50cm-70cm Schniepeln ja noch klappen,
aber die großen brauchen doch schon ein wenig Platz !

Der Hecht, welcher sicherlich ganz oben in der Nahrungskette anzusiedeln ist, kommt in den für mich )) interessanten Größen halt nicht an jeder Ecke vor.

....und wenn dann noch systematisch |kopfkrat das "Küchenfenster" entnommen wird,
tja dann hat es sich aber für ne lange Zeit mit dem Bestand.

 Mein Einwurf sollte nur klar machen, der Hecht ist kein Rotauge/Renke 
 sondern doch eher ein ziemlich einzeln lebender Fisch.
 Die Bestandsdichte regelt sich von selber - entspricht aber bei weitem nicht den Erwartungen der Angler.


----------



## Gardenfly (8. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Hechtbesatz für die Katz?*

Was ich bevorzugen würde-ist leider kaum durchführbar: eine Gewässerquote-sind die festgelegten Hechtfänge pro Jahr erreicht ist keiner mehr zu entnehmen.
Nicht Hecht pro Mitglied-sondern was für das Gewässer vertretbar ist


----------



## Naturliebhaber (8. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Hechtbesatz für die Katz?*



Gardenfly schrieb:


> Was ich bevorzugen würde-ist leider kaum durchführbar: eine Gewässerquote-sind die festgelegten Hechtfänge pro Jahr erreicht ist keiner mehr zu entnehmen.
> Nicht Hecht pro Mitglied-sondern was für das Gewässer vertretbar ist


 
Prinzipiell gute Idee. Aber wie du schon schreibst: Praktisch ist das leider nicht durchsetzbar.

Bei uns in Mittelfranken fangen die Probleme schon viel früher an:
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=255677


----------



## Sneep (8. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Hechtbesatz für die Katz?*



Bobster schrieb:


> Bei uns z.B., in den Talsperren des Ruhrverbandes,
> hat sich nun schon seit einigen Jahren die Renke als Hauptfutterfisch des Hechtes in einer selbsterhaltenden Population etabliert.
> Hechte werden schon seit Jahren nicht mehr besetzt.
> Die Fänge gehen kontinuierlich zurück. Die Durchschnittsgröße der gefangenen Hechte ist stetig gestiegen. M.M.n. (als Laie :q) hat sich aber nun ein dem Gewässer angepasster, gesunder Hechtbestand entwickelt.
> ...



Hallo Bobster,

das sehe ich anders. In einem Stausee ist aufgrund des schwankenden Wasserspiegels die Reproduktion erheblich gestört, da der Laich trocken fällt. 

Eine Abschätzung des Bestandes auf Basis der Angelfänge ist nicht möglich, noch dazu in einer Phase, in der sich die Hauptbeute und viele andere Parameter verändert haben.

Wenn sich das Durchschnittsgewicht erhöht, kann das auch daher kommen, dass jüngere Jahrgänge fehlen. Ein mögliches Anzeichen für eingeschränkte Reproduktion.

In diesem Fall würde ich Besatz tätigen aber ausschließlich mit H0+ im Mai. 

Es gibt hier beim Hecht einen einzigen Flaschenhals, dass ist die Vermehrung. 

Wenn ich hier mit Brut unterstütze, verfälsche ich gar nichts. Die Brut hat keinen Einfluss auf die vorhandenen Hechte, Brütlinge die zuviel sind um ältere Tiere zu ersetzen, überleben nicht.

Ich helfe dem Hecht über die Klippe Vermehrung, trotzdem bleiben alle Auslese- und Bestandsregulierungsmechanismen intakt.
Der angepasste Hechtbestand ergibt sich nicht aus den wenigen  aufkommenden Junghechten, sondern aus der Zahl der Hechte, die im See ihr Auskommen finden.

Hier erfolgt ja der Besatz nur, um eine von Menschen verursachte Schädigung auszugleichen.

snEEp


----------



## Bobster (8. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Hechtbesatz für die Katz?*



Sneep schrieb:


> Hallo Bobster,
> das sehe ich anders. In einem Stausee ist aufgrund des schwankenden Wasserspiegels die Reproduktion erheblich gestört, da der Laich trocken fällt.
> snEEp



 Ja, ne is klar 
 Ich hätte durchaus erwähnen sollen das es sich um eine Talsperre mit permanenten "Vollstau" -365 Tage im Jahr
 handelt. Wenns hoch kommt variiert der Wasserspiegel eventuell um einen Meter.
 Außerdem ist diese Talsperre im Randbereich sehr stark
 verkrautet mit Elodea.
 (Listertalsperre)

 In so fern...beste Voraussetzungen für die Repro. :q 

 Alles andere wieder vollste Zustimmung#6


----------



## Sneep (8. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Hechtbesatz für die Katz?*

Hallo,

in diesem Fall muss ich dir recht geben, unter diesen Bedingungen sollte der Hecht sich selbst erhalten können.

Sind denn im Uferbereich Grashechte zu sehen?

snEEp


----------



## BERND2000 (8. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Hechtbesatz für die Katz?*

Ich will mal so schreiben, wenn zu viele sehr kleine Hechte besetzt werden, entsteht aber auch kein Schaden.

Sneep nannte Stauseen, wo der Flaschenhalts die Vermehrung ist.

Aber auch spundwandgerahmte Kanäle und massiv zu Wasserstraßen ausgebaute Flüsse und Wellenschlag erschweren die eigenständige Vermehrung.
Oft fehlen dem Hecht dort Laichmöglichkeiten und Aufwuchsräume. Wird da noch viel gefischt, siehts nicht so toll aus für den Hecht. 
Die Laichfische werden halt ausgedünnt, der Nachwuchs verringert und die Zwischengröße teilweise verangelt.

Freut sich halt der Zander und Barsch die dann dem Nachwuchs weiterer Feind und Konkurrent sind.
Denn die laichen halt trotzdem noch fleißig mit Erfolg.
Nur können sie halt nicht, zwischen den größeren Altfischen Ihrer Futterfische aufräumen.

Der Hecht scheint schon ein Erfolgsmodel zu sein, wenn er sich dann Trotzdem immer noch in geringer Zahl selbst erhält.


----------



## Bobster (8. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Hechtbesatz für die Katz?*



Sneep schrieb:


> Hallo,
> Sind denn im Uferbereich Grashechte zu sehen?
> snEEp


 
 Wenn ich davon ausgehen kann das 20-30cm von diesem Frühjahr sind habe ich schon etliche gesehen.


----------



## Thomas9904 (9. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Hechtbesatz für die Katz?*

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=292871


----------



## Fin (9. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Hechtbesatz für die Katz?*



Sneep schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> ...
> 
> ...



Hallo SneEp,

interessante Aussagen. Also orientiert sich die "maximale Bestandsdichte" an der Gewässergröße bzw. an der Anzahl der Futterfische und den Versteckmöglichkeiten. Wie wirkt sich denn unterschiedlich starker *Angeldruck* (mit Entnahme kapitaler Hechte) auf die Bestandsdichte aus (kurzfristig werden dann ja "Plätze" frei)? Also legt die Hechtpopulation dann ordentlich nach? Von anderen Tierarten kennt man das ja (je stärker man sie reguliert, desto höher ist die Reproduktionsrate..).#c|kopfkrat|wavey:


----------



## BERND2000 (9. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Hechtbesatz für die Katz?*



Fin schrieb:


> Hallo SneEp,
> 
> interessante Aussagen. Also orientiert sich die "maximale Bestandsdichte" an der Gewässergröße bzw. an der Anzahl der Futterfische und den Versteckmöglichkeiten. Wie wirkt sich denn unterschiedlich starker *Angeldruck* (mit Entnahme kapitaler Hechte) auf die Bestandsdichte aus (kurzfristig werden dann ja "Plätze" frei)? Also legt die Hechtpopulation dann ordentlich nach? Von anderen Tierarten kennt man das ja (je stärker man sie reguliert, desto höher ist die Reproduktionsrate..).#c|kopfkrat|wavey:


 
 Ich denke Du denkst zu einfach.
 Das Ganze ist viel komplexer, selbst wenn Du nur die Hechte betrachtest.
 Die Großhechte werden auch bei den Halbstarken jüngeren Jahrgängen auslichten und so auch den ganz Jungen viele Feinde nehmen.
 Wenn aber viele Halbwüchsige vorhanden sind, wird es für den Nachwuchs auch gefährlicher.
Jede Größe stellt halt auch andere Anforderungen.
 Für einen Großhecht wird es kaum Sinn ergeben am Ufer auf einzelne 1Gr Hechte zu lauern.
 Das größere Hechte meist die Weibchen sind kommt da noch hinzu.


----------



## Sneep (9. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Hechtbesatz für die Katz?*



Fin schrieb:


> Hallo SneEp,
> 
> interessante Aussagen. Also orientiert sich die "maximale Bestandsdichte" an der Gewässergröße bzw. an der Anzahl der Futterfische und den Versteckmöglichkeiten. Wie wirkt sich denn unterschiedlich starker *Angeldruck* (mit Entnahme kapitaler Hechte) auf die Bestandsdichte aus (kurzfristig werden dann ja "Plätze" frei)? Also legt die Hechtpopulation dann ordentlich nach? Von anderen Tierarten kennt man das ja (je stärker man sie reguliert, desto höher ist die Reproduktionsrate..).#c|kopfkrat|wavey:



Hallo,

Die Reproduktionsrate spielt dabei keine Rolle. Junghechte habe ich ja genug. Ob 200 oder nur 50 Junghechte vorhanden sind um einen Kapitalen zu ersetzen ist völlig egal. Es sind auf jeden  Fall genug. Rein theoretisch brauche ich nur einen, der Rest kann sich fressen lassen oder verhungern. 

Das Problem ist die benötigte Zeit bis sie einen Grosshecht ersetzen können.

Hier kommt ein  weiterer Begriff ins Spiel, der nachhaltige Ertrag. Das ist die Menge an Hechten, die ich entnehmen kann ohne dass der Bestand abnimmt. Es wachsen zwar immer neue Generationen nach, das braucht aber seine Zeit.

Entnehme ich zu viele Hechte, kommt der Nachwuchs mit dem Wachstum nicht mehr hinterher und der Gesamtbestand nimmt ab. Dieser Wert ist von Gewässer zu Gewässer sehr unterschiedlich und ist stark vom Nahrungsangebot und damit von der jährlichen Zunahme an Hechtmasse abhängig.

Wenn die Entnahme  den jährlichen Zuwachs überschreitet, nimmt der Gesamtbestand ab und es gibt vermehrt kleinere Hechte. 
Dazu kommt eine biologische Reaktion, die Tier werden früher geschlechtsreif, um überhaupt noch eine Chance auf eine Fortpflanzung zu haben. 
Dieses setzt aber immer voraus, dass die Reproduktion funktioniert.

Die Kunst der Bewirtschaftung liegt jetzt darin abzuschätzen wann der nachhaltige Ertrag überschritten ist. Da kann eine Fangliste nützlich sein. Hier kann ich eine Abnahme der Durchschnittslängen frühzeitig erkennen.

In Fanglisten wird zwar gelogen dass sich die Balken biegen, aber in jedem Jahr gleich viel. Dadurch kann ich keine absoluten Zahlen erwarten, aber ich kann Tendenzen erkennen. 
Dann heißt es durch Änderungen der Vorgaben zu reagieren um die Entnahme zu verringern.

Nach meiner Erfahrung kann man einem selbst reproduzierenden Hechtbestand bei guter Futterbasis schon einiges abverlangen. Die dabei produzierte, nutzbare Hechtmasse ist ganz erheblich.

Ich muss mich nur von der Vorstellung lösen, ich nehme einen Hecht mit, jetzt fehlt mir einer im Bestand. Dafür bekommt jetzt ein Junghecht eine Chance zu überleben. Ich habe praktisch nur einen Grossen  gegen einen Kleinen ausgetauscht. Der braucht jetzt nur etwas Zeit und die muss man ihm geben.

snEEp


----------



## Allround-Angler (11. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Hechtbesatz für die Katz?*

Ist doch ganz einfach|rolleyes:

Fische, die sich NICHT selbst fortpflanzen, werden besetzt.
Fische, die sich selbst fortpflanzen, werden NICHT besetzt.

Gilt für alle Fische, nicht nur Hechte.


----------



## Gardenfly (11. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Hechtbesatz für die Katz?*



Allround-Angler schrieb:


> Ist doch ganz einfach|rolleyes:
> 
> Fische, die sich NICHT selbst fortpflanzen, werden besetzt.
> Fische, die sich selbst fortpflanzen, werden NICHT besetzt.
> ...



noch einfacher-nicht Besetzten nur die Laichmöglichkeiten verbessern.Zurücklehnen und zuschauen


----------



## Sneep (11. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Hechtbesatz für die Katz?*



Allround-Angler schrieb:


> Ist doch ganz einfach|rolleyes:
> 
> Fische, die sich NICHT selbst fortpflanzen, werden besetzt.
> Fische, die sich selbst fortpflanzen, werden NICHT besetzt.
> ...



Hallo,

leider ist es in der Praxis nicht ganz so einfach, sonst würden mir bei Bestandserfassungen nicht so oft die Tränen kommen.

Wichtig finde ich deinen Hinweis, dass diese Grundregeln nicht nur für Hechte gelten. 

Bei der BF zum Beispiel, ist das offensichtlich, deren Anzahl wird durch die Standplätze begrenzt. Da kann ich reinschütten was ich will, über die magische Grenze komme ich nicht.

Das gilt aber auch zum Beispiel für Brassen und Rotaugen.
Auch deren Zahl kann ich nicht mit Gewalt nach oben treiben.

Im Fließgewässer wandert der Besatz dann sofort ab, im See kann ich den Überbestand einige Zeit erhalten, da der Fisch nicht mit den Flossen abstimmen kann. Eine Reaktion auf dieses Missverhältnis  kommt bestimmt, z.B. in Form einer Verbuttung.

Viele Angler sehen Konkurrenz unter Fischen nur in der Form, dass die Grossen die Kleinen fressen. Die Fische konkurieren auf allen Gebieten, sei es Nahrung, Laichplätze oder Winterläger. Ein eingeschleppter Kleinfisch, kann eine eine einheimische Art schon dadurch dezimieren, in dem er genau das Futter wegfrisst, auf welches die Brut der heimischhen Art in denn ersten 3 Wochen angewiesen ist.

Deshalb gilt nicht nur für Hechte, die Menge an Fisch, die das Gewässer tragen kann ist begrenzt und in der Regel ist der Bestand schon an dieser Grenze.

Selbstverständlich kann ich mein Gewässer auch nur zur kurzfristigen Hälterung der Fische ansehen und dann jeweils alle 2 Monate ff Fische nachfüllen. Dann brauche ich mir keine weiteren Gedanken machen. Zur Not wird dann der Beitrag erhöht.

SneeP


----------



## Naturliebhaber (11. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Hechtbesatz für die Katz?*



Gardenfly schrieb:


> noch einfacher-nicht Besetzten nur die Laichmöglichkeiten verbessern.Zurücklehnen und zuschauen



 Das oben zitierte klappt sicher ganz gut in MeckPomm, nicht aber in Ballungszentren, wo die Anzahl Angler, ggf. zusätzlich in Kombination mit Kormoran und Waller, schlichtweg den Bestand der Zielfische gegen Null drückt, wenn nicht besetzt wird.

 Und da rede ich übrigens nicht nur von Hecht, Forelle & Co. Mein Verein hat seit Jahren in allen Fließgewässern Rotauge und Rotfeder ganzjährig unter Schutz gestellt, da seitens einiger Angler (und da rede ich nicht von 2 oder 3) hier Massenentnahmen stattgefunden haben, die den Bestand merklich gedrückt haben.

 Fünf passionierten Raubfischanglern ist es durchaus möglich, ohne Entnahmelimit den maßigen Hechtbestand eines mittleren Fließgewässers auf 2 km innerhalb eines Jahres plattzumachen. Mit Entnahmelimit schafft man das auch locker, wenn der entsprechende Angeldruck herrscht. Und dann einfach mal die Mitgliederstärke bayerischer Vereine in Ballungszentren mit den verfügbaren Wasserflächen vergleichen.

 Verzicht auf Besatz bedeutet in vielen Ballungszentren Abkehr vom Angeln für die Masse. So einfach ist das.


----------



## Sneep (12. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Hechtbesatz für die Katz?*

Hallo,

das beschreibt natürlich ein Problem. 

Das kann ich aber zumindest im Fließgewässer nicht durch Besatz lösen. Hier verteilt sich der Besatz gleichmässig. Da nützt der Besatz eines Vereins ohnehin nichts. Das klappt vielleicht bei RB Besatz, wenn man den Besatz schnell genug beangelt.

Generell gilt, dass durch Besatz die Anpassung an das Gewässer verloren geht. Das mag vielen als unwichtiges Detail erscheinen. 
Die Folgen sind schon sichtbar. Das beginnt bei Schleienbeständen die nicht mehr reproduzieren und endet noch lange nicht bei BF Beständen, die genetisch auf eine falsche Laichperiode gepolt sind. 
Wo die Bestände früher einen Schnupfen hatten, haben sie heute aus dem gleichen Anlass eine Grippe.
Die genetische Weiterentwicklung wird durch immer neue Besatzherkünfte fast komplett unterbunden. Die Konkurenten und Fressfeinde entwickeln sich aber genetisch weiter.

Die Frage kann deshalb nicht lauten, wieviel Fisch muss man besetzen um 100 Vereinsmitglieder glücklich zu machen. Die Frage muss lauten, wieviele Angler können ans Gewässer damit nicht mehr entnommen wird als der nachhaltige Ertrag, bzw welche Entnahmeregelungen muss ich in Kraft setzen.


Nicht zuletzt gesetzliche Vorgaben lassen diese Besatzpraxis nicht zu.

_            §3 LFischVO NRW
*Besatz ist in der Regel nur zulässig*
a) zum Ausgleich bei beeinträchtigter natürlicher Fortpflanzung einer Fischart,
b) zur Wiederansiedlung ursprünglich heimischer Fischarten,
c) nach Fischsterben,  
d) zum Erstbesatz in neugeschaffenen Gewässern_

Da dürfte das Nachbesetzten von Rotaugen oder Brassen schwer zu begründen sein. Auch Hechtbesatz in reproduzierende Bestände ist demnach nicht möglich.

Dass ab einem bestimmten Mitgliederbestand eine nachhaltige  Nutzung der  Gewässer nicht mehr möglich ist, hat auch der Gesetzgeber erkannt. 
300 Mann am kleinen Baggersee, der steil auf 40m abfällt, da braucht  sich kein Gewässerwart mehr Gedanken machen. Da hilft nur noch jedes  Jahr den LKW der Fischzucht mit ff Hechten, Karpfen und auch RBs anrollen zu lassen.

Zumindest in NRW hat man deshalb die Bremse gezogen.

In Salmonidengewässern kann ich für je 15 kg /Jahr/ ha nachhaltigen  Ertrag einen Jahresschein ausgeben. In anderen Gewässern eine  Jahreskarte für 5 kg/Jahr/ha
Als Anhalt gilt, der nachhaltige Ertrag ist ca. 1/3 des Bestandes.

Wer das nachlesen möchte, "Ausführungsbestimmungen zum LFischG NRW  Nummer 11.5.1".

Das sind keine neuen Bestimmungen, die werden  aber zunehmen strikt angewand.

Dort ist festgelegt, dass die maximale Anzahl der Scheine im  Pachtvertrag festgehalten werden muss. Ist das nicht der Fall, muss die  Behörde das festlegen.
Alle künftigen Pachtverträge werden davon betroffen sein.

Die Berechnung erfolgt immer auf das Gewässer bezogen.
Also 5 Angler im kleinen Forellenbach und und 150 am Baggersee. Aber nicht 155 an den Vereinsgewässern.

Ein Rechenbeispiel
Kalkarmer Forellenfluss, 10 ha 
nachhaltiger Ertrag maximal 50 kg/ Jahr/ha.

50 / 15 * 10 ha ergibt 33 Jahreskarten.

So sieht es aus.

SnEEp


----------



## Naturliebhaber (12. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Hechtbesatz für die Katz?*



Sneep schrieb:


> Die Frage kann deshalb nicht lauten, wieviel Fisch muss man besetzen um 100 Vereinsmitglieder glücklich zu machen. Die Frage muss lauten, wieviele Angler können ans Gewässer damit nicht mehr entnommen wird als der nachhaltige Ertrag, bzw welche Entnahmeregelungen muss ich in Kraft setzen.



Das ist aus biologischer Sicht eine völlig logische Konsequenz.

 Nur muss man sich halt über die gesellschaftlichen Folgen für das Angeln im Klaren sein: 
 Halbierung der behördlich zugelassenen Erlaubnisscheine -> Halbierung der Mitgliedszahlen -> Verdoppelung des Beitrags -> Angeln für Wohlhabende

 Ein Kollege hat eben den Sechser im Lotto gezogen: Es wurde vom Fischereirechteinhaber eines 4km-Abschnitts der Mittleren Ebrach (http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Mittlere_Ebrach) angesprochen, ob er Interesse an einem Jahresschein habe. Es werden nur 4 Scheine vergeben. Stolzer Betrag, aber mein Kollege hat zugeschlagen. 

 Habe mir das jetzt mal angeschaut. Sowas von naturbelassen und fischreich habe ich hier selten gesehen. Aber halt nur, weil der Abschnitt der Allgemeinheit zum Angeln faktisch entzogen ist.


----------



## Thomas9904 (12. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Hechtbesatz für die Katz?*



> Halbierung der behördlich zugelassenen Erlaubnisscheine -> Halbierung der Mitgliedszahlen -> Verdoppelung des Beitrags -> Angeln für Wohlhabende


Die Schützer sind erst zufrieden wenn die Angler komplett weg sind bzw. das Angeln komplett verboten, die Halbierung wäre da nur der Beginn....

Als Angler sollte man deswegen das nicht ganz aus dem Auge verlieren:


Sneep schrieb:


> Selbstverständlich kann ich mein Gewässer auch nur zur kurzfristigen Hälterung der Fische ansehen und dann jeweils alle 2 Monate ff Fische nachfüllen. Dann brauche ich mir keine weiteren Gedanken machen. Zur Not wird dann der Beitrag erhöht.



Aus Schützersicht sind aber natürlich saubere, nährstoffarme Gewässer mit wenig Fisch und ohne Besatz das Beste, um Angler wegzukriegen und die Gewässer für sich zu haben..



PS:
Da spielt natürlich auch unser glorreiches Tierschutzgesetz (wieder Schützer!) ne Rolle, so dass zurücksetzen schon fast zum Verbrechen wird, Angeln aus Freude am Angeln ja eh - dass es auch anders geht mit Besatz, zeigen ja viele Paylakes (auch für Raubfische)...

Und dass es da auch Zwischenlösungen geben muss - auch je nach Gewässer(art) unterschiedlich - und zurücksetzen wieder in die Verantwortung der Angler kommt, Abknüppelgebote weg müssen, mäßiger Besatz mit fangfähigen Fischen oder über "kormoranfraßtauglicher" Größe auch seine Berechtigung haben kann, das werden die Schützer genauso akzeptieren müssen wie die Angler, dass nicht jede(s) Gewässer(art) mittels Bewirtschaftung zum Anglerparadies werden kann..

Aber Angler werden mit dem Schützerpack da nie auf ne Linie kommen, solange die Körnerfresser und Delphinstreichler weiterhin gesellschaftlich und politisch das Sagen haben.


----------



## BERND2000 (13. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Hechtbesatz für die Katz?*

Dumm so ein Konflikt was.

 Da soll die Natur geschützt werden und ihre Lebensgemeinschaften sollen sich im Einklang befinden.

 Dann sollen möglichst viele Menschen Zugang zur Nutzung der Natur erhalten um so auch Natur kennen zu lernen.

 Wer das aber mit der Angel macht, der soll das nur machen um die Fische auch zu entnehmen. (Tierschutz.)

 Das kann ja nichts werden...#c

 So etwas geht nur wenn möglichst wenig entnommen oder geschädigt wird.

 Wem die angeltechnische Tierschutz-Sinnfrage wichtig ist sollte auch dazu stehen das man den Zugang eben extrem begrenzt oder man eben Raubbau an der Natur betreibt.

 Dann aber mag man zwar den Tierschützern gefallen, hat aber wieder den Naturschutz zum Feind.
 Da aber Tier und Naturschutz von vielen so oder so nicht getrennt wird, bleibt der Feind oft der Selbe.

 Besatz zum Angeln hilft einem da aber auch nicht wirklich aus der Klemme.
 Der beweist ja meist, das man vermutet zunächst einmal eine Art zu überfischen.
 Wer die Natur aber so wie früher als Produktionsfläche betrachtet und halt säht, was er dann ernten möchte, den wird man eben den Zugang zur Natur beschränken.

 Bleiben noch die echten Angelteiche, die darum wohl erhalten blieben, auch wenn auch so etwas schon lange in der Kritik steht.

 Ich wette das hat jetzt kaum einer verstanden, wie verzwickt das längst ist.


----------



## feko (14. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Hechtbesatz für die Katz?*

Es ist auch die Frage,was machen die Angler selber überhaupt mit.
Je strenger man Entnahme,Angelbedigungen,Fanglimits usw regelt,
umso mehr wird auch in den eigenen Reihen gemotzt.
Die meisten Angler haben nun leider mal eine Fischpuffmentalität.
Und die fangenl lieber 5 maßige besetzte Hechte im Jahr,
als einen  95er,de Hecht,der abwachsen konnte.
vg


----------



## pike-81 (14. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Hechtbesatz für die Katz?*

Moinsen!
Man kann ja auch auf anderem Wege die Fänge beschränken. 
Z.B. verlängerte Schonzeiten, erweiterte Mindestmaße oder gleich ein Küchenfenster, Schutzzonen, Bootsangeln einschränken. 
Die Möglichkeiten sind vielfältig, und trotzdem hat noch jedermann Zugang zu tollen Hechtbeständen. 
Das Einbringen neuer Futterquellen ist auch eine Möglichkeit. 
Mir ist ein Gewässer bekannt, in dem Maränen erfolgreich angesiedelt wurden. 
Das macht schon viel für den Hechtbestand, gerade für die Großen, aus. 
Petri


----------



## sedrick (3. November 2014)

*AW: Hechtbesatz für die Katz?*

Sehr interessante Diskussion. Was mir noch fehlt, ist die menschliche bzw. anglerische  Reaktion auf zeitweilig zu hohe Entnahmemengen, die ich speziell bei uns im Verein im Laufe der Zeit immer wieder beobachten konnte:

 Wird in einem Vereinsgewässer Hecht gut gefangen und entnommen, verringert das natürlich den Bestand, Durchschnittsgrösse, Fangmenge.
 D.h., habe ich vorher durchschnittlich 3 Angeltage für einen vernünftigen Hecht aufbringen müssen, sind es auf einmal 10 Tage. 

 Reaktion meiner Kollegen : "is ja nix mehr drin, bevor ich ewig brauch für einen Hecht, lass ich es lieber ganz, versuchs noch seltener oder wenn, dann an einem anderen Gewässer"

 Quasi eine "Dreifelderwirtschaft" für Angler

 Und siehe da, die rein mental hervorgerufene Verringerung des Angeldrucks erzeugt rel. bald eine Erholung des Bestandes. Dazusagen muss man natürlich, dass in den beschriebenen Gewässern die natürliche Reproduktion ohne Besatz gegeben ist.

 Ich bin überzeugt, dass diese

  "Programmierung auf möglichst viel fangen in möglichst kurzer Zeit " 

 gepaart mit Vermeidung von Misserfolg bei vielen Anglern ironischerweise Beständen dann wieder auf die Sprünge hilft. Vorausgesetzt natürlich ausreichende Reproduktionsmöglichkeiten und Ausbleiben exzessiver Angelei.

 Die einfache menschliche Formel, die ich in diese Diskussion mit einbringen wollte, lautet :

 Weniger (bzw. kleinerer) Hecht :
 Weniger Erfolg:
 Weniger Ansitze auf Hecht:
 Noch weniger Erfolg:
 Noch weniger Ansitze
 usw.
 Am Ende steht idealerweise die Erholung


----------



## Thomas9904 (3. November 2014)

*AW: Hechtbesatz für die Katz?*

Wo man Ausweichgewässer hat, geht das sicher - Pech haben die in den Regionen, wo es eh schon zu wenig Gewässer gibt - nicht jeder lebt in Ostfriesland oder Brandenburg oder Meckpomm...


----------



## Gardenfly (3. November 2014)

*AW: Hechtbesatz für die Katz?*

Das derzeitige Problem unserer Gesellschaft ist der glaube mit Geld alles zu bekommen-da ist die Logic eines Nachhaltigen Bestandes noch nicht angekommen. 
Und dann kommt immer der Wunsch möglichst fangfähig zu besetzten-das es keinen Sinn macht glaubt von den keiner.Die zeigen ein nur Preislisten von Fischhändlern und sagen das wollen wir.


----------



## Thomas9904 (3. November 2014)

*AW: Hechtbesatz für die Katz?*



Gardenfly schrieb:


> Das derzeitige Problem unserer Gesellschaft ist der glaube mit Geld alles zu bekommen-da ist die Logic eines Nachhaltigen Bestandes noch nicht angekommen.
> Und dann kommt immer der Wunsch möglichst fangfähig zu besetzten-das es keinen Sinn macht glaubt von den keiner.Die zeigen ein nur Preislisten von Fischhändlern und sagen das wollen wir.




Wenn "nachhaltig" bewirtschaften am Ende heisst Angelverbote, weil alles abgeknüppelt werden soll (= bewirtschaften) und daher die Zahl der Angler statt die Entnahmezahl verringert werden soll, bin ich natürlich auch für den Besatz mit fangfähigen Fischen im Gewässer als "Zwischenspeicher" zur Aufstockung des "Stocks" (oder die Alternative aus dem dem englischen: angeln ja, aber weniger Entnahme - to preserve the stock)...

Wenn Verbände und Bewirtschafter es schaffen würden, bei Gesetzgebern und Körnerfressern den Wunsch nach Entnahmezwang wegzukriegen und Angeln als sinnvolle Freizeitbeschäftigung statt als "nachhaltige Bewirtschaftung zur Ernährung" zu etablieren, werde ich meinen Standpunkt dazu dann gerne wieder ändern..


----------



## Bellyboatangler (3. November 2014)

*AW: Hechtbesatz für die Katz?*

die Loesung fuer Ballungsgebiete wird dann wohl nur catch and relaise sein. fangen und zuruecksetzen oder eine entsprechende Entnahmenregel fuer bestimmte Arten in 1 Woce oder 1 Monat.
1 Hecht in der Woche oder 3 im Monat. Angelst  2 Wochen kannst nur 2 Hechte mit nach Hause nehmen. Das wuerde reichen. Ausserdem Mindestmass auf 60 oder sogar auf 65 cm setzen fuer Hechte. Somit haben diese eine bessere Chance sich einmal fortzupflanzen.
:vik:


----------



## Naturliebhaber (3. November 2014)

*AW: Hechtbesatz für die Katz?*



Bellyboatangler schrieb:


> die Loesung fuer Ballungsgebiete wird dann wohl nur catch and relaise sein. fangen und zuruecksetzen oder eine entsprechende Entnahmenregel fuer bestimmte Arten in 1 Woce oder 1 Monat.
> 1 Hecht in der Woche oder 3 im Monat. Angelst 2 Wochen kannst nur 2 Hechte mit nach Hause nehmen. Das wuerde reichen. Ausserdem Mindestmass auf 60 oder sogar auf 65 cm setzen fuer Hechte. Somit haben diese eine bessere Chance sich einmal fortzupflanzen.
> :vik:



Mein Verein hat diese Regelung (1 Hecht + 1 Zander pro Woche). Das hilft bei entsprechendem Druck gar nix. 

 Rechne einfach mal durch: 10 Monate ist der Hecht zum Fang freigegeben. 4 km Fließgewässer stehen zur Verfügung, 200 Angler sind im Verein.
 Rechnen wir mal mit einer äußerst defensiven Annahme: 10% der Angler fischen aktiv auf Raubfisch und entnehmen pro Monat einen Hecht für die Pfanne.

 Das wäre dann pro Jahr eine Entnahme von 200 Hechten auf 4 km Strecke. Funktioniert nicht. #d

 Was macht also mein Verein: Sperre des gezielten Raubfischangelns (entsprechende Köder) im Fließgewässer von Januar - August, dazu Besatz. Nur so geht es.


----------



## sedrick (3. November 2014)

*AW: Hechtbesatz für die Katz?*

stimmt so nicht ganz, Thomas.
 Ich wohne bei München und Gewässerdichte und Anglerdichte haben da ein extremes Ungleichgewicht. Ausserdem sind unsere Gewässer im Umkreis von ca.70km verstreut, so das zwar viele Vereinsmitglieder da sind, die aber natürlich überwiegend ihr naheliegendes Gewässer befischen, d.h. es sind fast immer die gleichen. 

 Ich wohn nur zwei Minuten vom Gewässer, bin jeden Tag mit dem Hund da (selten mit der Rute) . Ich finde es faszinierend, zu sehen, wie die Anzahl der Hechtruten korrespondiert mit der Aussicht auf Erfolg. Über die Jahre geht beides relativ parallel mit kleiner Verschiebung rauf und runter.

 Aber wie gesagt ist dies nur unter Ausschluss exzessiver Befischung möglich. Und ironischerweise beendet diese exzessive Befischung genau dieser menschlichen Drang nach Erfolg. Was nicht kurzfristig Erfolg verspricht, macht man nicht. Ich denke , diese Einstellung hat so manchem Laichhecht und Populationen schon zur (wenn auch kurzfristigen) Erholung geholfen.


----------



## muddyliz (3. November 2014)

*AW: Hechtbesatz für die Katz?*



Naturliebhaber schrieb:


> Was macht also mein Verein: Sperre des gezielten Raubfischangelns (entsprechende Köder) im Fließgewässer von Januar - August.


Erkundige dich mal bei der oberen Wasserbehörde, ob das überhaupt rechtens ist. *In Rheinland-Pfalz jedenfalls ist eine Veränderung von Schonzeiten und Mindestmaßen, weder nach unten noch nach oben, durch Vereine nicht möglich ohne entsprechende Genehmigung durch die obere Fischereibehörde.*


----------



## BERND2000 (3. November 2014)

*AW: Hechtbesatz für die Katz?*



Bellyboatangler schrieb:


> die Loesung fuer Ballungsgebiete wird dann wohl nur catch and relaise sein. fangen und zuruecksetzen oder eine entsprechende Entnahmenregel fuer bestimmte Arten in 1 Woce oder 1 Monat.
> 1 Hecht in der Woche oder 3 im Monat. Angelst 2 Wochen kannst nur 2 Hechte mit nach Hause nehmen. Das wuerde reichen. Ausserdem Mindestmass auf 60 oder sogar auf 65 cm setzen fuer Hechte. Somit haben diese eine bessere Chance sich einmal fortzupflanzen.
> :vik:


 
 Nicht zu kontrollieren, also praxisfern.

 Würde auch kaum etwas verbessern.
 Wir sind z.B nicht mit einer hohen Anglerdichte gesegnet.
 Trotzdem kommt auf etwa 5 Angler nur ein entnommener Hecht, was einigen Spezis aber noch viel vorkommt, wenn sie 10 - 20 im Jahr fangen.
 Das Maß 60cm haben wir im übrigen schon seit Jahrzehnten.
 Hechte sind halt leicht zu fangen, wenn sie den überhaupt da sind.
 1-2 Angler/Ha reichen halt um abzuschöpfen was geht.
 Nur gibt es wohl auch Ecken in Deutschland wo mehr als 10  Angler/Ha Zugang haben.

 Da haben dann 60 Angler einen klaren Baggersee von 5 Ha der dann "nachhaltig" einige Rotaugen und Brachsen + einige gute Barsche und vielleicht   wenigen Schleien + 5 - max 20 mittleren Hechten erzeugt. 
 Vorausgesetzt es fallen keine Kormorane ein...

 Was für ein Wunder das dann da noch Aale, Karpfen und Forellen rein sollen  und manch ein Fangreifer Fisch dort bis zum Fang gehältert wird.

 Da kommt dann der Lkw mit den 100 kg Zandern den 15 5 kg Hechten, 400 kg Karpfen, den 20 5 kg Stören und den 500 kg Forellen.(Wels ist ja momentan aus der Mode)
 Ach ja, die 300 kg Mischfutterfische darf man ja auch nicht vergessen.
 Ein wahres Naturerlebnis, dort in der Natur, im Hälterbecken auf Besatzfische zu fischen.
 Wer so Natur erlebt, wird den Sinn von Naturschutz kaum je verstehen.
 :m
 Aber so etwas wie der Mittelweg, sollte wohl möglich sein.


----------



## Naturliebhaber (4. November 2014)

*AW: Hechtbesatz für die Katz?*



muddyliz schrieb:


> Erkundige dich mal bei der oberen Wasserbehörde, ob das überhaupt rechtens ist. *In Rheinland-Pfalz jedenfalls ist eine Veränderung von Schonzeiten und Mindestmaßen, weder nach unten noch nach oben, durch Vereine nicht möglich ohne entsprechende Genehmigung durch die obere Fischereibehörde.*


 
Das ist bei uns leider auch so. Der Verein darf allerdings die erlaubten Köder festlegen. |wavey:

Bei uns darf der Angler deshalb Fischfetzen, Kunstköder etc. im Fließgewässer nur von August bis Dezember fischen. Blöd für die Waller-, Barsch- und Aalangler, aber wenn die Fischereibehörde solchen Unfug bzgl. Schonzeiten festlegt, bitte bei denen beschweren.


----------



## rheinfischer70 (4. November 2014)

*AW: Hechtbesatz für die Katz?*

Den Eindruck kann ich überhaupt nicht teilen. Obwohl wenig gefangen wird, bleibt die Angeldichte sehr hoch. Viele Bekannte benötigen 10 und mehr Angeltage um überhaupt mal einen besseren Raubfisch zu fangen. Trotzdem wird weiter geangelt.
Zumindest in NRW und an leicht zugänglichen Gewässern und großen Vereinen.
Ich bin über die Leidensfähigkeit der Angler erstaunt, zum Leidwesen der wenigen Fische.



sedrick schrieb:


> Sehr interessante Diskussion. Was mir noch fehlt, ist die menschliche bzw. anglerische  Reaktion auf zeitweilig zu hohe Entnahmemengen, die ich speziell bei uns im Verein im Laufe der Zeit immer wieder beobachten konnte:
> 
> Wird in einem Vereinsgewässer Hecht gut gefangen und entnommen, verringert das natürlich den Bestand, Durchschnittsgrösse, Fangmenge.
> D.h., habe ich vorher durchschnittlich 3 Angeltage für einen vernünftigen Hecht aufbringen müssen, sind es auf einmal 10 Tage.
> ...


----------



## Thomas9904 (4. November 2014)

*AW: Hechtbesatz für die Katz?*



rheinfischer70 schrieb:


> Den Eindruck kann ich überhaupt nicht teilen. Obwohl wenig gefangen wird, bleibt die Angeldichte sehr hoch. Viele Bekannte benötigen 10 und mehr Angeltage um überhaupt mal einen besseren Raubfisch zu fangen. Trotzdem wird weiter geangelt.
> Zumindest in NRW und an leicht zugänglichen Gewässern und großen Vereinen.
> Ich bin über die Leidensfähigkeit der Angler erstaunt, zum Leidwesen der wenigen Fische.


Wenn es nun noch mehr Beweisen bedarf, dass man nicht "zur Ernährung" angeln geht, sondern weil Angeln als solches ne sinnvolle Freizeitbeschäftigung ist und Spass macht, lasst es mich wissen..........


----------



## PirschHirsch (4. November 2014)

*AW: Hechtbesatz für die Katz?*



> Den Eindruck kann ich überhaupt nicht teilen. Obwohl wenig gefangen  wird, bleibt die Angeldichte sehr hoch. Viele Bekannte benötigen 10 und  mehr Angeltage um überhaupt mal einen besseren Raubfisch zu fangen.  Trotzdem wird weiter geangelt.


Gilt hier bei uns in BW genauso - trotz Höllenpreisen für Karten und gezielter Angelspaßverderbung durch sinnfreie Bestimmungen.

Ohne Besatz geht da mal gar nix, der Angeldruck ist gleich hoch bzw. hat sich in den letzten Jahren noch verstärkt.

Bei "nachhaltiger Bewirtschaftung" könnte man unsere ohnehin sehr wenigen Regionalgewässer praktisch gleich auf Jahrzehnte für Angler dichtmachen bzw. nur noch sehr wenige Auserwählte ranlassen.

Und da hab ich mal null Bock drauf, ist hier eh schon alles elitär und teuer  genug. Was nützen mir Nachhaltigkeit und Besatzlosigkeit, wenn ich da  dann gar nicht mehr angeln darf und ständig ewig weit fahren muss (was bei mir zeitlich absolut null drin ist).

Ich bin Angler und kein reiner Vorbeischwimmfischschattenanblicksmasturbant. Wenn da was rumschwimmt, will ich es fangen können/dürfen. So einfach ist das. Weil mir das Freude bereitet und Erholung vom derben Arbeitsstress verschafft.

Für mich ist jeder Tag, an dem ich mal ans Wasser komme, ergebnisunabhängig bereits ein guter Tag. Weil ich da rauskomme und etwas mache, das es mir zu 170 % bockt.

Abgesehen davon werden hier sowieso fast alle Laichmöglichkeiten durch "Touristenpflegemaßnahmen", Tretboote usw. gekillt. Da KANN sich gar nix großartig vermehren.

Die Alternative wäre quasi die Komplettaussperrung sämtlicher Gewässernutzer - nee danke hoch zwei.

Sind bis auf ein paar Forellenbäche ohnehin alles künstliche Gewässer.

Und Fangbeschränkungen gibt's hier ohnehin schon immer, kenn ich gar nicht anders.


----------

